# Great Engraver!



## grasshopper (Apr 8, 2011)

Finally got my USFA Single Action .45 Colt engraved. Beautiful, beautiful job. The engraver is Craig Vitello of Richmond, Texas. His phone number is (832) 451-6377. You can view numerous photos of this gun and other examples of his work at :
for your viewing pleasure
The Elk stag grips were made by William Jennings of Buffalo, Wyoming. His web site is:
Custom Elk Antler Handgun Grips - Buffalo, Wyoming
Both these fellows are shooters, true artist craftsmen, and just darn nice folks to do business with. Their prices are fair and turn-around-time is fast! Just say you were referred by the "God Bless Texas" fellow.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

What?!? No pics???


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 8, 2011)

Click on where it says: "for your viewing pleasure" in the original posted thread above and it will direct you to his blog site where you can view numerous views of this gun and also others engraved by him.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

grasshopper said:


> Click on where it says....


That doesn't show us _yours_!


----------



## grasshopper (Apr 8, 2011)

The first gun on the viewing blog site listed as "USFA" with numerous views of the engraving, is mine.


----------

